

Gravy: Add some sweet sauce to your Gravatars - jondot
http://jondot.github.com/gravy/

======
tantalor
Feature request: multiple sizes

~~~
jondot
It's controllable, append s=<size>, which will directly bubble down to
Gravatar's s=<size> parameter. Is that what you meant?

~~~
tantalor
[http://gravy-
demo.herokuapp.com/grainysubhatch/8134f2e2f24cf...](http://gravy-
demo.herokuapp.com/grainysubhatch/8134f2e2f24cf73b42d1b751582ba408?s=100)

It seems to scale the gravatar correctly but not the overlay.

~~~
jondot
Thats an intended behavior. You're having a static overlay and mask, and
you're fine-tuning the size and position of the original gravatar.

Adding an overall resize should be easy. Do you mind adding an issue here
<https://github.com/jondot/gravy> ? it'll keep you in the loop when I've
implemented it.

Thanks!

~~~
tantalor
<https://github.com/jondot/gravy/issues/1>

